# Is this a normal weight for a cockapoo ??



## charlipoo (Sep 7, 2013)

Is this a normal weight she's 3 years old and she is 7kg and runs heaps and I give her only 1 cup of food 
Does anyone think she looks normal or under or overweight ???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

She looks lovely  What mix Cockapoo is she? Nellie is 11 kg at 9 months old and is a Miniature poodle cross. Cockapoos are varied in height and weight so I wouldn't know if yours is underweight or just right


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is about that size and she is 1 year old. The vet says she is fine at this weight. Her dad was a miniature poodle. What does your vet say?? They do vary a lot in size so it's hard to tell


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the photo and it depends on mix of poodle type and cocker. So I guess if you vet hasn't mentioned your dog being under weight then all is ok. One cup of food doesn't sound alot but it's hard to advise without seeing the build of you dog.


----------



## charlipoo (Sep 7, 2013)

She is a mini poodle x cockerspaniel but I think she took the cockerspaniel side 
When I took her into the vet to get fixed she was 5.5kg and now is 7.5kg 
They said she was a bit underweight when we took her in so she has put in some weight 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charlipoo (Sep 7, 2013)

How come Lellie was so big at a young age ??
At 6 months she would have been 3-4kg 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charlipoo (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for all of your advice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's great she has put on weight! I guess she is an English cocker rather than the smaller American? My English x mini mix is 12.5kg so 7.5kg does still sound light but she may in fact take after her lighter built poodle parent as cockers are quite sturdy and heavy for their short build. I would recommend giving 3/4 cup of food in the morning and same in the evening. I think it's always best to feed twice a day.


----------

